# Unknown vintage large format



## BKSPicture (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a really nice old wooden large format thats takes 16x12cm glas plates.
But unfortunately the brand plate have come of and I have no info of this camera in turmes of name and how old it is.


The lens on it is a Doppel Plasmat 21cm f/4 D.R.P Dr.Rudolph. from Hugo Meyer &Co &#8211; Görlitz
Serial nr:463949


The list ofGörlitz serial number I have found only went back to the 1930s andthay began with 5....
So I guessthe lens is from somthing like the 1920s, 1910 maybe.


Someone recognize the camera or know more about the lens?


----------



## IanG (Aug 26, 2012)

The lens is probably much older than the modernish post WWII Russian FKD camera it's fitted to. The shutter has a serial number as well and that may help, they can differ by a year or so from the lenses as both were boaught/made in batches.

In the 1930's Hugo Meyer produced some superb lenses so it's worth trying. It's reasonably fast as well for a 210mm (21cm) standard.

Ian


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 26, 2012)

IanG said:


> The lens is probably much older than the modernish post WWII Russian FKD camera it's fitted to. The shutter has a serial number as well and that may help, they can differ by a year or so from the lenses as both were boaught/made in batches.
> 
> In the 1930's Hugo Meyer produced some superb lenses so it's worth trying. It's reasonably fast as well for a 210mm (21cm) standard.
> 
> Ian



I have learned after I have posted that it might be a Russian camera but there is no easy way to see if it is that.
Very many other manufacturers have done very similar cameras.
The bellow don't look that old but this of course could be replaced.

Have only tested the lens with darkroom paper so far but this seems to be a very nice lens.
Getting a modern 4x5 camera next week and will be able to test the lens better on that one.

Thanks for your comment, always appreciated!


----------



## IanG (Aug 26, 2012)

It's the bellows that are the give-away, FKD used these taped corners on the bellowsthat you just don't see on German cameras.

Ian


----------



## unpopular (Aug 26, 2012)

I think the lens is worth more than the body it's on. It's in remarkable shape. Really, AMAZING shape, like someone took it out of the original package, then put it on the camera and then immediately back into a box where it sat for 75 years in a climate controlled room.

The shutter alone is probably worth a couple hundred bucks in this condition.

If you're looking to resell this, you may want to consider selling the lens separate. I've seen many times a less valuable body bring down the price of a valuable lens.

If on the other hand the camera is collectable, that of course would be a huge mistake.


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 26, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I think the lens is worth more than the body it's on. It's in remarkable shape. Really, AMAZING shape, like someone took it out of the original package, then put it on the camera and then immediately back into a box where it sat for 75 years in a climate controlled room.
> 
> The shutter alone is probably worth a couple hundred bucks in this condition.
> 
> ...



Found this lens and shutter on ebay for a ton of money, but I don't know if thay ever got the asking price.
Not hard to demand a ton of money, might be a little harder to get it 

But yes I would guess that I get more for selling the lens and camera separately.

Many thanks for your info!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 26, 2012)

That lens is in immaculate condition, you really don't see this kind of quality very often. There is no yellowing on the enamel and no wear on the barrel at all. The camera is also in good condition. I see that there is a name plate or strap missing from one side. If it is a early soviet camera, there may be a political or importation reason for this, idk.

I'm not even 100% sure that ebay is the right venue to sell something in this good of condition. You may want to list it with an auction house specializing in antiques.

Seriously. I don't think I have EVER run across a lens with this vintage in this condition. Even the chrome on the shutter is without a single scratch.

---

Is the lens a convertible by chance?


----------



## IanG (Aug 27, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Is the lens a convertible by chance?




I've a 1936 Meyer advert in front of me and the cells arecombinable, sold as single components or as  complete combined lens.  (Same in 1928).  They don't say they can be used on their own, and they aren't offered in a shutter at that point. Here's a similar advert from 1938

Ian


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 27, 2012)

unpopular said:


> That lens is in immaculate condition, you really don't see this kind of quality very often. There is no yellowing on the enamel and no wear on the barrel at all. The camera is also in good condition. I see that there is a name plate or strap missing from one side. If it is a early soviet camera, there may be a political or importation reason for this, idk.
> 
> I'm not even 100% sure that ebay is the right venue to sell something in this good of condition. You may want to list it with an auction house specializing in antiques.
> 
> ...





IanG said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Is the lens a convertible by chance?
> ...



Tock the lens apart for cleaning and I noticed that the back element hade a text on the side Plasmatlinse 1:8 F =35cm
The focus was moved quite a lot back if only used the back element alone but I got a closer view.
Didn't feel like it was supposed to be used alone.

Can't thank you all enough for all your support and info, really appreciated!!


----------



## IanG (Aug 27, 2012)

I just found an older advert for the lens in a 1927 BJP Almanac and available in a Compur shutter, there's also an f4.5 version, the idae was that diffeering combinations of cells gave different FL's. This advert states the cells can be used individually either in font or behind.

Schneider briefly sold a conbination set of Symmar lens cells in the 1950's.

Ian


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 28, 2012)

IanG said:


> I just found an older advert for the lens in a 1927 BJP Almanac and available in a Compur shutter, there's also an f4.5 version, the idae was that diffeering combinations of cells gave different FL's. This advert states the cells can be used individually either in font or behind.
> 
> Schneider briefly sold a conbination set of Symmar lens cells in the 1950's.
> 
> Ian



Give that a try, thanks for the info


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 28, 2012)

IanG said:


> I just found an older advert for the lens in a 1927 BJP Almanac and available in a Compur shutter, there's also an f4.5 version, the idae was that diffeering combinations of cells gave different FL's. This advert states the cells can be used individually either in font or behind.
> 
> Schneider briefly sold a conbination set of Symmar lens cells in the 1950's.
> 
> Ian




Also found this beauty on ebay
5x7 Tail Board Camera w/T.Pickard Shut.-Beautiful 1880s Antique Film Plate | eBay







[/url]







[/url]







[/url]







[/url]







[/url]







[/url]




Its not a copy but not far from 
I even got the same worn out carrying bag.
And its the same bellow.

Got a answer on a nother forum that the russian never used brass parts on there.


----------

